
Technical Support at a Startup: How it Should Be Done - kinvey
http://www.kinvey.com/blog/item/167-technical-support-at-a-startup-how-it-should-be-done#
======
iamdave
I never realized Clippy was 'technical support'. I saw it as a feature to Word
that was supposed to simply assist and automate certain new functions of Word.

If someone looks at Clippy and immediately thinks first line of support for an
organization to the point of calling him 'technical support', they've missed
the point entirely.

Overall I think this post could have said a LOT more about support practices
and building a good support infrastructure but it just kind of dropped off
after a couple of lines about speed and this line

 _Furthermore the "leaders" are seen by the members of the organization as
"above" the task of answering support questions_

I'm kind of curious what prompted this line of reasoning.

~~~
m0rganic
I'm the author of the blog post.. Thanks for taking the time to read it and
comment.

You're right, it was a bit of a stretch to label Clippy as tech support.
However he was introduced for the purposes of help to the customer, which is
the essence of the blog post.

The main take away for the post is that it is important for organizations and
its leaders to view customer support as an opportunity to engage their
customers and improve their product.

